# Label problems



## HarrysHomeBrew (Mar 31, 2018)

I went thru 12 pages and could not find an answer so I need help.
I downloaded a couple of apps for help and nothing worked well.

I am using Avery 6464. 6 easy peel labels per page. My avatar picture is what I use for my labels. I do have an app called Text2Pic it was free at first now has a watermark until I spend $3. If I can make this work I will buy it. From my phone I could not use Avery but from my computer I can. I take my picture then use the app and make a circle on the middle right side of my picture and add what kind of wine and the year.

The problem I have I cannot get it to cover the entire space and has blank white space. If I buy easy peel labels I do not want to cut them to get rid of the white space. It is easy to change the wine and year I just can’t print to the whole label. I am angry. I will take a picture of what prints out to show you what it is doing in a few minutes. Thanks.


----------



## cmason1957 (Mar 31, 2018)

Avery has a program you can download for pc's. Maybe other ones, not sure. You can add pictures, Steen to fill the label. Add text. Manipulate to your hearts content.


----------



## meadmaker1 (Apr 1, 2018)

Avery will do for sure, sometimes has loading issues, but waiting till tomorrow goes well with wine production
Ive learned to start with an x In the center and print as if a full sheet on a piece of plane paper to test for alignment 
I use a portable printer in my service van. my current one works awsome but the old one I could only do two at a time, flip it, two more and adjust alignment. Depending on version.
Avvery allows you to edit the photo to cover your chosen label


----------



## HarrysHomeBrew (Apr 1, 2018)

Still mad. I have a couple hrs of trying. Gonna give it a break for another day and look at some other apps. For what I am trying to do should be real easy but it is kicking my butt.


----------



## Jal5 (Apr 2, 2018)

Harry that program you are using may have some type of feature called "bring pic to front" "bring to back"? I had to adjust that one to allow me to manipulate my picture to fill the whole label square. Check that out. I started using Avery but got fed up and went to what I know: Microsoft Word using their label making feature as though I was making a 6 to a page sheet of labels for packages. worked fine. You need to manipulate your picture with a different program though to put writing across the top or bottom or whatever, then save that and insert it into the label.
Joe


----------



## ffemt128 (Apr 2, 2018)

Avery software worked fine for me... Take you picture and save it as a JPG then expand to fit label template.


----------



## cmason1957 (Apr 2, 2018)

ffemt128 said:


> Avery software worked fine for me... Take you picture and save it as a JPG then expand to fit label template.



I am with you, the software does what I need it to. I select the type of label I have, grab my picture, stretch to the size I want it to be, Add text, either on top of or around the picture. The key thing about text on top of the picture, is making the picture a background image or setting the transparency to 70-80%.


----------



## Mismost (Apr 2, 2018)

Harry....I think it is the picture...change the picture to something besides your face and I bet works!


----------



## HarrysHomeBrew (Apr 2, 2018)

I have a Mac and never use it. I use my IPad the most. I will use my Mac and I will try to covert to jpeg if not I will take Mismost advice and use a different pictur without my ugly mug on it. I want it to age a month so I guess I have time to make labels. 

It is rediculas I have all the pictures I need. I put them on stretch them to fit the square and print and is does not cover the whole label. I am not adding any words just trying to print 6 labels per page without white space. Oh crap I am getting worked up again. Think I will open a bottle of wine.


----------



## wildhair (Apr 23, 2018)

I used the exact same label this weekend, Avery 6464 ~ but I just used Word to make the labels. It was really pretty easy. I downloaded the #8164 template, which is the 6 per sheet 3.33" X 4" shipping label and it opens in Word, Click on Page Layout > Page Colors to apply a background color to the whole page. Worked perfect for me.

I really like the 5450 labels which are 3" X 5" (also removable) - $3.20 for 40 labels, set your paper size at 4"X6" and adjust the margins to .5" all around. Prints individual labels - worked excellent and at $0.07 each for a easy peel-off label - I'm happy.

I see your last post was about 20 days ago - I hope I'm not too late.


----------



## Bodenski (Apr 23, 2018)

I have started just printing on paper, trimming to whatever size I want and then using a glue-stick to adhere them. My last printer would always skew just a little, so that the top labels may be spaced OK but the bottom set never centered quite right. Now that I just use a glue stick I can trim them however much I like. I've found it much less frustrating than trying to print onto labels. (I do use the same template I had for the label paper I have, just don't use the labels anymore.)


----------



## wildhair (Apr 23, 2018)

I did it that way at first - I found the spray-on glue worked better than the sticks.


----------



## Jal5 (Apr 23, 2018)

Bodenski said:


> I have started just printing on paper, trimming to whatever size I want and then using a glue-stick to adhere them. My last printer would always skew just a little, so that the top labels may be spaced OK but the bottom set never centered quite right. Now that I just use a glue stick I can trim them however much I like. I've found it much less frustrating than trying to print onto labels. (I do use the same template I had for the label paper I have, just don't use the labels anymore.)


I started doing them like this too but I spray the entire page two coats letting it dry inbetween with a material that pretty much wayerproofs the plain inkjet paper.


----------



## Noontime (Apr 24, 2018)

Look to see if there are "alley" and "gutter" adjustments. I'm not familiar with the program, but looking at your prints it's obvious the label stock has separation and your prints are line to line. Alley is the space between the labels left to right, and gutter is the separation between the bottom of one label and the top of another. Hope this helps.


----------



## Venatorscribe (Apr 24, 2018)

HarrysHomeBrew said:


> I have a Mac and never use it. I use my IPad the most. I will use my Mac and I will try to covert to jpeg if not I will take Mismost advice and use a different pictur without my ugly mug on it. I want it to age a month so I guess I have time to make labels.
> 
> It is rediculas I have all the pictures I need. I put them on stretch them to fit the square and print and is does not cover the whole label. I am not adding any words just trying to print 6 labels per page without white space. Oh crap I am getting worked up again. Think I will open a bottle of wine.


Hi Harry - I note you have a Mac and an iPad. I use Apple programs to sort out my image. I then capture what I create ( alt.shift.4) this converts it to a PNG file then import that into Pages setting up multi images ( usually 6 per A4) on a page then print that. So the design program I use is iBook Author. It is free for Mac sort out images and overlap stuff if you need to then capture that. Import into Pages. Add any additional scripting within text boxes. Then capture that and then import this final image onto a page creating multiple copies on the same page - aligning with your sticky label paper. Print. Finally spray with a clear lacquer to water proof the label. It works for me.


----------



## jgmann67 (Apr 25, 2018)

I'm with wildhair - I pull the template from onlinelabels.com and do my labels in Word. You can download Word for your iPad free on the ap store. 

Works every time.


----------

